
Linus: What's Wrong With The Whole DRM Crowd? - adambyrtek
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODgwMQ
======
jws
This is in reference to the direct video hardware access module in Linux, not
_digital rights management_. But it is mostly about the polite use of git in
Linux kernel development.

